# Nach Nigeria nun Mali



## TomderMerker (12 Januar 2010)

Ich habe bei einer Internet-Plattform verschiedene Artikel aus meinem Privatbesitz zum Verkauf eingestellt, u.a. Schmuck.

Vor ein paar Tagen erhielt ich eine Mail, in der sich jemand (in schlechtem Englisch) für eines der Schmuckstücke interessierte. Er sagte, er wohne in Frankfurt, sei aber zur Zeit mit seiner Frau in London und fragte, warum ich es verkaufen möchte und welches mein letzter Preis sei. Ich antwortete entsprechend und teilte ihm meine Bankverbindung mit.

Dann antwortete er, das Schmuckstück sei als Geschenk für eine in Mali lebende Freundin gedacht, die in einem Waisenkinderprojekt arbeitet und ich sollte es dorthin schicken.

Ich suchte also nach Wegen, einen Wertbrief nach Mali zu schicken (ja, das geht...), teilte ihm die Versandkosten mit und bat um Überweisung. Wir waren uns also handelseinig geworden.

Ein paar Stunden später kam eine email von der Lloyds Bank (Absender war allerdings merkwürdigerweise bnk__of__essx, also eine verballhornte Bezeichnung für die Bank of Essex). Beides sind durchaus renommierte und real existierende Bankhäuser. Der Inhalt besagte, dass der entsprechende Betrag (sogar noch etwas aufgerundet) von dem Kunden für mich zur Überweisung bereitgestellt und genehmigt sei. Ich solle nun den Brief absenden und die Daten des Einlieferungsbeleges mitteilen. Dann würde das Geld sofort auf mein Konto überwiesen. Dieses Vorgehen diene dem Schutz von Käufer UND Verkäufer.

Obwohl die mail sehr echt aussah, u.a. durch die Verwendung des originalen Logos der Lloyds TSB Bank (hab ich gegoogelt und verglichen) und einer seriös aussehenden Unterschrift, mit der alles garantiert wurde, wurde ich stutzig, nämlich durch den - sagen wir - etwas sorglosen Umgang mit der Rechtschreibung und Grammatik der englischen Sprache, vor allem in Groß- und Kleinschreibung. Dieses ist ja für eine renommierte englische Bank nicht sehr wahrscheinlich, und ein Englischlehrer merkt so etwas eben... 

Ich mailte meinen Handelspartner also wieder an, bat um eine andere Form der Überweisung und machte ihm klar, dass ich den Brief erst absenden würde, wenn das Geld tatsächlich auf meinem Konto sei.

Es ging noch ein paar mails hin und her, in denen er mir seine Seriosität beteuerte und dass alles seine Richtigkeit habe. Eine Bank könne mich ja schließlich nicht betrügen. Außerdem wollte er mich u.a. glauben machen, wenn das Geld nicht käme, könne ich ja den Schmuck aus Mali zurückfordern. Ja, wie blöd ist das denn??

Natürlich habe ich den Brief nicht abgeschickt und natürlich auch kein Geld erhalten. Noch mal gut gegangen...

Also: Vorsicht bei mails von tatsächlich existierenden Banken, in denen eine Geldüberweisung nur versprochen wird...


----------



## TomderMerker (12 Januar 2010)

*AW: Nach Nigeria nun Mali*

Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## webwatcher (12 Januar 2010)

*AW: Nach Nigeria nun Mali*

Frag mal in unserem Nachbarforum:
1.3 419 (Nigerian Fraud Letters) - Antispam e.V.

Dort sitzen die Spezialisten für 419 scam


----------



## Eniac (12 Januar 2010)

*AW: Nach Nigeria nun Mali*



TomderMerker schrieb:


> Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?



Auf diese Art haben schon hunderte, wenn nicht tausende von ebay-Verkäufern ihre teure Ware (Laptops, Kameras, Handies, Uhren/Schmuck etc.)  nach Nigeria oder Timbuktu verschickt und selbstverständlich nie einen Cent dafür gesehen.

Und mit dem Versand der Ware ist noch nicht Schluss, oft geht der Betrug dann in die nächste Runde.

- Nach dem Versand melden sich plötzlich irgendwelche Behörden und verlangen Zoll oder Gebühren für Einfuhrzertifikate, die natürlich der Verkäufer per Bargeldtransfer (Western  Union / MoneyGram) zahlen muss. Vorher darf die Bank den Kaufpreis leider nicht überweisen. Und wenn erstmal die erste Gebühr gezahlt ist, folgt die nächste usw. usw.

- Die Bank hat leider "versehentlich" zuviel Geld überwiesen und bittet den Verkäufer, den überschüssigen Betrag per Bargeldtransfer zurückzuüberweisen.

 Wie man die Gangster effektiv ärgert erfährt man hier - Welcome to the 419 Eater


Eniac


----------



## Leonhard2 (11 Februar 2010)

*AW: Nach Nigeria nun Mali*

Darum ists ja immer besser keinen weltweiten Versand zu machen! Nee danke! Echt arg, aber wie gesagt die sind weit entwickelt!
Apropos bei ebay ists ja momentan auch so, dass sie verpflichtend paypal für verkäufer einführen wollen - um besser "abzusichern" so wie es heisst, aber dass halt Ebay und Paypal dasselbe sind und somti auch viel doppelt verdient wird, wird eher verschwiegen.


----------



## hiasiworks (15 Mai 2013)

Hallo, mir ist gerade was dummes passiert, ich war nicht so intelligent und habe das Packet versandt. Denn ich glaubte ja an das Gute im Menschen.
Vergiss es !
Alles fing an wie ogen beschrieben : ob wir nach Italien versenden?
Ja klar warum nicht,
Dann die Bezahlung über die Lloyds TSB Bank.... denkt man sich die Hompage gibts, die Bank gibts das kann doch kein Betrug sein.
Naja.
Die wollten von uns noch Geld überwiesen bekommen damit wir das Geld sehen.
So ein Schwachsinn.

Naja Passts euch auf das sind Betrüger, und unsere Nikon Camera ist futsch.

mfg hiasiworks


----------



## Hippo (15 Mai 2013)

Eine genauere Beschreibung wäre hilfreich


----------



## wrdlbrmpfts (15 Mai 2013)

Der richtige Knaller wäre wenn jetzt so eine Schlapphutbande einen beschuldigen würde, man habe ob seiner Trotteligkeit, Terrorismus finanziert....

Und das ist nicht als Scherz gemeint!


----------



## engelchen1974 (13 August 2013)

Hallo Habe auch den fehler gemacht nur das dumme ist das ich meine leptop verschickt habe.Bei mir wa es auch die lloyd ts bank und ich habe den bis gestern gegalaubt bis eine Email von dieser bank kam das ich 200 euro gebüren zahlen soll über die unwestmen unjon schicken soll.da habe ich den eine Email geschickt und mit polizei und anzeige gedroht habe wegen betrug,seid dem habe ich nichts mehr gehört von den.habe versucht das packt auf zu halten aber es ging nicht.jezt weiß ich nicht ob es diese frau an der adresse gibt .ich hoffe das ich das glück habe das der lepi zurück lommt  kann mir jemand einen rad geben .


----------



## Hippo (13 August 2013)

Gebiß rausnehmen, an den Hintern halten und sich selber in den Allerwertesten beißen.
Das Geld ist so weg, weger gehts nicht. Das bringt Dir keine Macht der Welt wieder.
Buchs als Lehrgeld ab. Den Weg zur Polizei kannst Du Dir sparen.


----------



## Sarii (1 Dezember 2014)

NA KLASSE-.- ich habe einen laptop verkauft an einer Mariella schwarzeneger angeblich nach österreich...genau das selbe das ich von der BANK eine naricht erhielt und mir gesagt wurde der betrag müsse mindestens 500€ betragen und müste die 200 draufzahlen würde aber ALLES zurück bekommen...dieses geld müsste ich über der western union zahlen....habe ich gemacht die ganze zeit schrieb die Bank mir und diese Marielle...aber als ich dann alles zahlte kam NIX MEHR ! und geldverfolgung zeigt an das dass geld bgeholt wurde...

DIESER FALL IST AKUTELL  werde morgen auch eine anzeige machen bei der polizei und hoffe nur das ich mein laptop oder mein geld wieder bekomme...

wäre super wenn mir eventuell einer weiter helfen könnte und sich vllt per mail melden würde ob jemand eine anzeige machte und ähnliches :

  Mailadresse gelöscht (Keine sorge ist eine mail für spam etc  )

Es kann ja jeder behaupten, das es eine Spammailadresse ist, wir können das aber nicht nachprüfen. 
Ausserdem ist das hier ein Forum für Informationsaustausch und da ist es nur Fair, das alle die Tips lesen können. BT/Mod


----------



## Bento (1 Dezember 2014)

> das ich von der BANK eine naricht erhielt und mir gesagt wurde der betrag müsse mindestens 500€ betragen und müste die 200 draufzahlen würde aber ALLES zurück bekommen...dieses geld müsste ich über der western union zahlen....habe ich gemacht



Sagt mal, wie Naiv muss man sein, (ich will mal nicht blöde schreiben aber mein Avatar beschreibt grade meine Reaktion nach dem lesen des Beitrages), dass man noch Geld zuzahlt, wenn man was verkaufen möchte und dann noch ins Ausland via Western Union? Da glaubt auch jemand bestimmt noch an Santa Claus.

Da kann ich ernsthaft nur sagen: Das Lehrgeld wurde zu Recht gezahlt.

Denn das wirst du nicht wiedersehen. Dafür ist Western Union bekannt.
Weihnachtsgeschenke an deine Familie dürften dieses Jahr sehr klein ausfallen, falls du auf das Gels angewiesen bist.


----------



## Reducal (2 Dezember 2014)

Sarii schrieb:


> ....werde morgen auch eine anzeige machen bei der polizei ....





Hippo schrieb:


> Den Weg zur Polizei kannst Du Dir sparen......und dich selber in den Allerwertesten beißen.


----------



## bbbbjghhgvvv (5 September 2016)

Gleiche mail habe ich bekommen :

*Dear Value Customer,*

You have received a Payment of *€ 1,200.00 EUR* from *Miss Rebecca Johnson* . 

*                             We've placed a temporary hold on the funds of this transaction*



As mentioned in the receipt of Payment and as per Lloyds Bank Payment policy, we have fully debited the total amount (above) from the buyer's account which included the Transport/Delivery Charges (AA AUTO TRANSPORT COMPANY). 

In order to complete this transaction and get the funds approved in your account. We advice you go to nearest Money Gram Office, and send the extra *€ 400.00 EUR *to the Transport Agent and send us a Scanned Copy/Photograph of your Money Gram Transaction Receipt (in .JPG Format).

NOTE: This is important as a security measure to ensure safety of this transaction. 

Please, find below the name and address of the Transport Agent where the Funds would be sent via Money Gram.



Click Here Locate Nearest Money Gram Office



*          Transport Company (EMS Transit Logistics ")*





*     Address:* Name: Harry Gross
City: Merrick
State: New York 
Zip Code:11566
Country: United States












Your Account will be credited accordingly upon the receipt of details requested. Should either be sent in JPG format or send type details as:

Sender's Name:
Receiver's Name:
Reference#:
Amount:
Money Gram receipt:

You may contact Lloyds Bank customer service by Clicking Here and Quote the Above Transfer Number for quick recognition of this transaction or reply to this message directly using the reply button in your email to submit the required information .



Thanks For Using Lloyds Bank







      Sincerely,






Sandy Ross

Sr. Vice President, Fund Transfer Departmen


----------



## wewewweee (5 September 2016)

Betrug:

Użytkownik "Miss Rebecca Johnson" <[email protected]> napisał(a):
> Temat: Re: !! Payment has been done !!
> Data: 2016-09-05 16:13
> Nadawca: "Miss Rebecca Johnson" <[email protected]>
> Adresat: 
>
> I really don't think you understand what is really going on. You
need to understand that I have sent the money out to your account as you
requested. I risked everything to send the money to you in the first place
but now you are making me to feel cheated and stupid about what happened
 now. I have emailed Bank and what they told me was that they are
unable to credit the money to your account due to the fact that they need
the Money Gram details verification from you which you were unable to
provide. They emailed me that they sent you a notification that you needed
to get back to them with the Money Gram details for them to verify that
you really have the item for sale and also for me to be protected in case
you want to defraud me. You yourself clearly knows that the amount has been
deducted from my account and can never be refunded back. .This is real
really getting crazier and crazier to me...The next thing i expected you to
do is to make the transfer of the Money, and since the payment was
approved,so kindly get back to me or Bank with the Money Gram details of
the Money,So that they can release all your money, If I don't hear
from you in a couple of hours, I will contact Bank and report what is going
on to them because I have my integrity to protect.wait to hear from you
soon?On Mon, Sep 5, 2016 at 2:02 AM,  wrote:Also ich warte dann auf die
Überweisung, kann ich den Bus bei der Abholung bezahlen ? Wäre einfacher.
> Użytkownik "Miss Rebecca Johnson" <[email protected]> napisał(a):
> > Temat: !! Payment has been done !!
> > Data: 2016-09-05 14:52
> > Nadawca: "Miss Rebecca Johnson" <[email protected]>
> > Adresat: 
> >
> > Hello i  have just completed the Payment into your Bank Account
and i am sure you have received the Notification from Bank regarding the
Payment, you can check your e-mail for Notification of payment.I want you
to send me your address so that the pick up can be arranged.I made an extra
payment of € 400 and i am sure you noticed that,You'll have to send
the extra amount of  €400  to the Pick up Agent through Money Gram as
soon as possible,So that they can come ahead for the pick up and also you
should send the necessary Money Gram details to Bank for verification so
that they can release the money to your account asap.Here is the info
needed to send the money through Money Gram. Name: Harry GrossState: New
YorkCity: MerrickZip-code: 11566Country: USA I would like you to send me
your full contact for the pick-up, You should send the money soon so  that
the Pick Up would be scheduled and you would know when the Pick Up would
commence,Make sure you're home. So just make sure you send the extra
amount to the Shipping Company asap so that you can get your money
immediately. It's Nice Doing Business With You.
> >
> >
>


----------



## wewewweee (5 September 2016)

*Dear Value Customer,   *

*This message confirms that the sum of € 1,200,00 EUR has been sent to you by ( Miss Rebecca Johnson   ) via Online Payment Services. Below are the instructions you must follow to get the money credited into your bank account. Please find the necessary Payment Details below*

_*Payment Pending. Money Gram* Details required for verification._


       Transaction Summary:
Item Amount  *€ 800,00 EUR*
Transport Charges  *€ 400,00 EUR*
Taxes And Insurance **************

Total  *€ 1,200,00 EUR*

TRANSACTION NUMBER CV300110059US
Quantity *1*
 Title *Küchenschränke Hochglanz Rot*

*Transport Company* *AA AUTO TRANSPORT COMPANY*
 Address   

*Courier Exchange Logistics

Name: Harry Gross   - City: Merrick - State: New York, Zip Code:11566, Country: United States.*



Account Details for Remittance *Name : Monika Kaskow
Iban E 715139 0000 0070 8117 07
Bank Name:* *VB Mittelhessen
Swift Code : VBMHDE5F
Country : Germany*


*NOTE:* This is to confirm to you that the said amount has been successfully transferred by *Miss Rebecca Johnson* and been deducted from his Bank Account which is ready to be credited into your account, been that this Payment has been subjected to be a Payment for an AUTO purchased from you, we reserve the right to make sure this transaction is safe and secured also to verify the legitimacy level on this transaction because of the high sum of funds involved.

The above sum has Included the transport charges and taxes so you have to proceed with sending the *€ 400,00 EUR* via Money Gram to the agent address above and get back to us with a picture of the scanned receipt for verification so that we can proceed with crediting your account.

*You may contact Lloyds Bank customer service by Click Here or by replying directly to this confirmation message and Quote the Above Transfer Number for quick recognition of this transaction,We assure you that you are 100%  guaranteed and secured.*

Thanks For Using Lloyds Bank


----------



## Nico prö. (22 Juli 2018)

TomderMerker schrieb:


> Ich habe bei einer Internet-Plattform verschiedene Artikel aus meinem Privatbesitz zum Verkauf eingestellt, u.a. Schmuck.
> 
> Vor ein paar Tagen erhielt ich eine Mail, in der sich jemand (in schlechtem Englisch) für eines der Schmuckstücke interessierte. Er sagte, er wohne in Frankfurt, sei aber zur Zeit mit seiner Frau in London und fragte, warum ich es verkaufen möchte und welches mein letzter Preis sei. Ich antwortete entsprechend und teilte ihm meine Bankverbindung mit.
> 
> ...


Wie hieß denn die Frau aus London ? 
Habe gerade ähnliches und wollt mal fragen wie sie hieß


----------



## BenTigger (22 Juli 2018)

Hi Nico, der Beitrag, auf den du dich beziehst, ist über 8 Jahre alt, und der User war am 20 März 2010 das letzte mal hier im Forum anwesend.

Hoffst du wirklich, jetzt noch eine Antwort zu bekommen?

Machs lieber gleich so, wie er..


----------



## jupp11 (22 Juli 2018)

BenTigger schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Nico, der Beitrag, auf den du dich beziehst, ist über 8 Jahre alt, und der User war am 20 März 2010 das letzte mal hier im Forum anwesend.


Hab den Eindruck dass hier Archäologen aktiv sind...


----------

